# Antique shop-built full size mill



## DogHouseCustoms (Dec 9, 2019)

I recently acquired what I was told "started out as a LeBlond" mill built in the 30's that was used in an old machine shop in cisco, tx. I got it with a late 1800's vintage #1 Barne's 20" drill.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Dec 9, 2019)

The head is welded to its dovetail as opposed to a casting.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Dec 9, 2019)

The power feed return gearing rests on what appears to be a homemade plate bolted to the slide.


----------



## brino (Dec 9, 2019)

It looks to be a very solid mill frame.
I hope the various dovetails are not too stuck.

What's your plan; minimal fixes for use or full rebuild?
-brino

EDIT there are some old LeBlond Mill manuals here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2102&tab=3


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 9, 2019)

I love that old iron!


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Dec 12, 2019)

brino said:


> It looks to be a very solid mill frame.
> I hope the various dovetails are not too stuck.
> 
> What's your plan; minimal fixes for use or full rebuild?
> ...




I've been through a bunch of catalogues on thete, I think it's closest to the Baker Bros design. Dovetails/slides are in great working order. Im just going to clean her up and get her back to work.


----------



## brino (Dec 12, 2019)

DogHouseCustoms said:


> Dovetails/slides are in great working order. Im just going to clean her up and get her back to work.



I hope you bring us all along with some pictures along the way!
-brino


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Dec 18, 2019)

brino said:


> I hope you bring us all along with some pictures along the way!
> -brino



Sure will. I'll post updates as I go.


----------

